# 3x female dwarf hamster + mum - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:4
Type/Breed/Variety: Dwarf hamsters
Sex: Female
Age(s): Babies are 6 weeks old, mum is a bit older. 
Name(s): None
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: People bred them because they wanted baby hamsters. When the little ones arrived they didn't know what to do with them. They were going to set them free in the woods, but we took them instead.
Will the group be split: Yes. 
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: Babies have been handled from a young age so are happy to be held. Mum is a bit nibbly so needs someone who understands her needs.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

No interest in any of the girls


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

:001_wub: awww they are beautiful! hope they find a lovely home x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh no.....more gorgeousness!! What gender are the babies? xx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have 3 baby girls and mum and 4 baby boys and dad.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

thay are so adorable! i wish i could help


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

They are so cute!! xx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have transport going to Portsmouth very soon. Please get in contact if you are down that way and can offer a home to any of our animals.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

they are adorable! I especially love the one on the last pic, just beautiful 

Hope they find homes soon, i've reached my maximum now and am at the wrong end of the country anyway.

Good luck, im sure they won't need it though


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We will be going to Southampton too!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

All still here!! 

Don't forget we are going to Southampton and Portsmouth soon!


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Aawwww they are adorable. 

I was brought a gorgeous ferplast duna fun for my birthday (I'm 27 and my friends know I want animals!!) but haven't found any hammies to put in it yet.

Like I said on the gerbil thread, it's a shame you are so far away/not travelling this way coz I would have that little gerbil and 2 of these babies in a second!!

Good luck finding them homes, I bet it wont take long.
x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

blue butterfly said:


> Aawwww they are adorable.
> 
> I was brought a gorgeous ferplast duna fun for my birthday (I'm 27 and my friends know I want animals!!) but haven't found any hammies to put in it yet.
> 
> ...


Let me have another ask round for transport.


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

AnnaT said:


> Let me have another ask round for transport.


Thank you.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Right, if we get enough people wanting animals from us we will do a transport run to Cambridgeshire. Please get in touch if you are interested!

We are still doing the run to Southampton/Portsmouth so there is still time if anyone that way is interested. Please get in touch with me again (even if you have already spoken to me) so I can make a list of what animals are going where.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We can also get animals to Notts/Derbys/Manchester/Newport as well as Southampton, Portsmouth and Cambridgeshire. Please get in touch if you can offer any of our animals another chance in life.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

AnnaT said:


> We can also get animals to Notts/Derbys/Manchester/Newport as well as Southampton, Portsmouth and Cambridgeshire. Please get in touch if you can offer any of our animals another chance in life.


Manchester!  thats up my way! thats a long way! there must be so many helpers! x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Manchester!  thats up my way! thats a long way! there must be so many helpers! x


yes we have some very kind people helping us


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

The transport is going this Sat so the 7th! There is still time if you are interested in any of our animals, however I recommend calling us incase we don't get your email.

020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We are also going to Thurrock, Essex this Sunday (8th) so can take animals there too. Please get in contact!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still got time to put animals on the transport run! Transport going to the Essex(going on sunday)/Cambs (going 10am tomorrow!) area as well as to Derby/Notts/Manc/Telford. However, this transport run is set for this weekend! 

Please CALL us if you are interested in case we don't get your email!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

All girls homed


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hurray!  x


----------

